# Wii Game Advice



## Flashlight Aficionado (Nov 27, 2009)

My father has a Wii with boring exercise games and he doesn't use it. I am looking for a game that has several things. 1. He must be able to do his own thing. Not always follow the script. 2. Have several different ways of interacting with the game. Not just a shooting game or just a flight simulator.

It would be nice if two people could play simultaneously, have some mystery to figure out and the controls aren't overly complex.

The games I found sounded good, but since I am only going by Wii's description, so I have to ask. Any of these come close to what I want to get him?

GI Joe - Rise of Cobra
Marines - Modern Urban Combat
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell - Double Agent
Resident Evil 4
Star Wars - The Force Unleashed
Need for Speed - Undercover
Agatha Christie - Evil Under the Sun
The House of the Dead - Overkill
Broken Sword - Shadow of the Templars
Overlord - Dark Legend
Call of Duty - Modern Warfare: Reflex Edition

*PLEASE only review what is on my list. Thank you.*


----------



## bstrickler (Nov 27, 2009)

If you decide to buy Resident Evil 4, I'll sell you mine for $10 + shipping. I haven't played it a whole lot, but it's not Co-op, and you have to follow the script for the most part.

I haven't looked into the others any, so I'm useless there.


----------



## bstrickler (Nov 27, 2009)

double post


----------



## jch79 (Nov 28, 2009)

Deleted... apparently not any help. :shrug:


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 28, 2009)

Endless Ocean is good for relaxation, not so much a game; but it's certainly script-less, since there isn't really a goal or set rules.

Boom Blox Bash Party is the perennial Wii party favorite; a whole range of unique interactions to complete a broad range of interesting block puzzles and tasks, all very intuitive and easy to pick up. 

Then there's the list of television games; Family Feud, Price Is Right, Press Your Luck, and board games, notably Monopoly. If your dad is an old-school gamer, don't forget Williams Pinball Classics. And Tetris Party, available through the online service.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Nov 28, 2009)

bstrickler - Thanks. I may take you up on the offer just because of the price. Give me 48hours to decide.

StarHalo - I'll look into Boom Blox Bash Party. My father hated board games and would never play them.



Again, if anybody has played any of the games on my list (first post), please tell me if it fits my criteria.


----------

